
Show HN: Small todo app with create-react-kotlin-app - cnguy
https://github.com/cnguy/kotlin-react-todos
======
cnguy
Hi all! This is my first post on this account.

Here is a small todo app I wanted to share for anyone looking into Kotlin /
React. Note that it doesn't implement the MVC part of todomvc, the
localstorage, and the router components. Those are todos (we'll see :).. I
have local code that implements those features though, but that's a WIP).

Some thoughts as a student dev with some JavaScript experience:

I found that it was really easy to get into Kotlin + React (from a JavaScript
perspective) compared to other alternatives (Reason/Scala/etc) not only
because the language is really concise/expressive/simple/easy-to-learn, but
also because it didn't add unfamiliar tools. create-react-kotlin-app allowed
me to use the same workflow I already use (npm/yarn/package.json) and also of
course get the same create-react-app benefits (psuedo-hot-reloading, no
configs early on, production build) I'm used to.

I'm open to all advice as I'm still very new to Kotlin. I'm sure there are
tons of things I could have done better (I was mostly writing code based on
the HTML structure produced by other demos -- code can definitely be
improved). One goal was to keep everything immutable.

All build instructions and stuffs are included in the README.md.

